
Roscosmos to Install CCTV Cameras on Russian Segment of ISS - pintxo
https://www.ruaviation.com/news/2019/3/7/13082/?h
======
pintxo
They argument is because of the hole in the Soyuz spacecraft:

> At the end of August 2018 there occurred a drop in air pressure on the ISS.
> It took specialists several days to find out that the hull of the Soyuz
> MS-09 spacecraft had been drilled from the inside.

